# Tatuaje Black & Verocu Tubos



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well this was my lucky year, two years ago when the last Blacks came out I had to trade away some pretty damn cigars just to get me a couple. And last year when the Franks came I didn't even see one in person much less ever smoke one!

In Oct I got me a box of Dracs after standing in line a few hours. I figured I may get lucky and get a couple of the Tubos coming out. But I got more then lucky I guess.

A couple weeks ago while working nights I checked my twitter account. A few minutes before I checked my local B&M twitted at 1:30 AM that they had the Tatuaje Black and Red Tubos in. So I went to the website and they had the Blacks online, ordered a box and left a comment I would pick up later that day even though it had free shipping.

After work go home and get a few hours sleep then get up and call the shop to make sure they don't ship them out. While on the phone I saw hey the twit mentioned the Verocu Tubo also but they where not on line. He forgot to turn them on before he left Thursday night. Well you still have some, yes. Add a box to my order!

Picked them up a couple hours later, smoked a Black the next day at my Birthday Herf and they for sure taste like a Tat Black! The Verocu I will prob smoke my first one Christmas night.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Just smoked the verocru, I was very impressed.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Congratulations Frank!*

*Great Grabs!****** Nifty Nabs! * :clap2:

.


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Sweet.....sometimes I find out about something that I never heard of, but because of the advance word, my interest gets piqued.....gives me something to look forward to.

Great find and sounds like a great B&M too:whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow, that is some fantastic cigar pron.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Great scpor, Frank, and very nice presentation.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

AWESOME!! Those are some great gars that I have yet to see in person (probably be a while before that happens to haha).

Congrats!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Had to take them out of the boxes to get them in my humidor LOL, the boxes are crazy long.


----------



## Deemancpa (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice pictures.....tell us how they smoke...when you light up.-- Deeman


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks, I'm no photographer but I try to get some detail in my pics.

The Black was very good, reminded me of all the Blacks I have ever smoked in the past. I plan on trying the Verocu (Red) Friday or maybe even tomorrow.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I saw those at Holts the other day but held back because of the price point... I may have to run back and nab one or both before they're gone! I've been on a B&M spending spree these past few days. Retail Therapy FTW!


----------



## Deemancpa (Nov 28, 2009)

Just snag 4 Tatuaje Tubos.......I can't wait to try


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Deemancpa said:


> Just snag 4 Tatuaje Tubos.......I can't wait to try


Sweet!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Damn you, Frank! I thought I was the cat's pajamas today when I snagged a black and a Verocu today. My B&M would only sell a black if you bought a V. I think this is a going thing. Everyone I see with a current black, is also showing a Verocu purchase, hmmm... The thing that troubles me is that these seem to be everywhere this time around. Makes me wonder about QA... Im therefore very interested to read about how they smoke, but will we really know anything in less than a year of rest?

Here's my (now seemingly) measly grab:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I was getting the Blacks and then decided to go ahead and get the Reds so that wasn't the case here. I also think they are both very good right now, in fact I think they are better then the Drac.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

My father picked some Black Tubos up for one of our holiday smokes. The first of the famed cigars I have tried. Unfortunately, mine was rolled a little too firm, so the draw was a bit tight. Flavor good though. Worth the 14$ a stick pricetag? Idunno. I'm reluctant to make a final decision after just one though. They do seem to be more available now however....


----------

